# Dual Sports Dirt Bike



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

Greeting,

I know this is an ATV forum, but I thought I would ask 

I looking at getting another Dual Sport dirt bike. I had a 1998Suzuki DR350 which was a great bike, at times a little under power but 99% ofthe time no problem.

Im looking at a 2014 Husqvarna TE511, does anyone have anyknowledge of the Husqvarna motorcycles ?? Im wondering if his bike might be too much power


I'm also looking at a 2013 TE310R, I was told this would havemore power than my 1998 DR350, any thoughts ??

Thanks !!


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ktm..


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

take a look at the Honda crf 250x or the crf 450x my buddy that I ride with has the 250x is like a motocross bike that is street legal. I am a old school 2 stroke guy so I trailer mine. I have Honda 250r and a Yamaha 125


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, still shopping and will take a look


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

My nephew races motocross. Used to ride KTM, now he switched to Yamaha. He was let down too many times mechanically.

He now says KTM stands for *K*an't *T*ake *M*otorcross. :lol: Maybe he got a lemon. They are expensive bikes.

We ride Yamaha in our house and we really like them. I've also had very good luck with Honda as well.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Depends what you want to do & how much serious dirt & off road you plan. If you want lower cost & trouble free ownership I'd go with Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki.

I bought a DR-650 Suzuki about 10 yrs ago, don't ride it a whole lot but I've had zero problems. I know it's not the best off road dirt racer, but I don't really use it as such. I'd get 350cc as a minimum, the 250 enduro's are rather gutless.


----------

